# zeilen in eclipse anzeigen lassen



## gast (3. Dez 2008)

hallo,
wie kann ich mir die zeilennummeriereung in meinem eclipse anzeigen lassen? bei mir hat sich die funktion irgendwie ausgeschaltet und nun habe ich keine zeilen nummern mehr...


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2008)

Rechtsklick auf den Linken Rand des Editors -> show line numbers


----------

